# How to identify a sewer camera



## 74f100 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello, I'm Jim and I'm not a plummer. 

I am an electronics tech. I had a local plummer bring in a couple of these cameras that weren't working. On the one he primarily used, I was able to get some specialized LED's and get it up and running. I had to do a patch job on it while I ordered the parts, so they could do a job. 

Any way, long story, but he never came back to pay for the work done or even cover the parts I had to pay for. He also left this other one that was connected to a 13" TV, I have no information at all on it. If anyone can help me identify what it is, I may be able to build a cable connecting it to a laptop or something similar. I just feel like it would be a total waste to throw it away with the prices they charge for these things.

Thanks for your help!

Jim


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Jim. How about a picture of the alleged camera. My telepathic abilities are on the fritz...


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ask ebay :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We aren't plummers either....


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I will give you $200 for both cameras. PM me if you're interested.







Paul


----------



## 74f100 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll try to get a picture of it today. 

I thought there might be some identifying markings or numbers to look for.

Paul--I only have the one camera, I band-aided the other one so the guy could continue to work. I paid for the parts and he blew me off, because he owes me $400 plus parts. You would think that someone that had that hard of a time finding someone to fix his camera would be up front. 

I sure you all have the same problems with "people" that we do. I need this fixed today,,,,,,,for free.

Thank,
Jim


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

74f100 said:


> I'll try to get a picture of it today.
> 
> I thought there might be some identifying markings or numbers to look for.
> 
> ...


Didn't you have to have to have a model number to order the parts?

Where are the pics...?

An electronics tech ought to have a camera, at least one on his phone.......tick tock


----------



## 74f100 (Jun 9, 2011)

I just loaded the pics on an unused page on one of my sites. Hopefully they come out.

http://www.drumsbuilding.com/phototest.html


----------



## 74f100 (Jun 9, 2011)

Airgap said:


> Didn't you have to have to have a model number to order the parts?
> 
> Where are the pics...?
> 
> An electronics tech ought to have a camera, at least one on his phone.......tick tock


LOL,,,,yep, but no way to get them off the phone, we don't have anything but phone on our phone plan. 

Remember, I'm an electronics tech, not a plumber, so I don't have money for all those fancy gadgets. LOL


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

74f100 said:


> LOL,,,,yep, but no way to get them off the phone, we don't have anything but phone on our phone plan.
> 
> Remember, I'm an electronics tech, not a plumber, so I don't have money for all those fancy gadgets. LOL


 
It's a SRECO COLOR Sewer Inspection There is one on ebay
It's an old unit
http://cgi.ebay.com/SRECO-COLOR-Sew...387?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bacbde1b


----------

